# Seat Leon FR TDi 184 - Alor Blue - Easter Wash



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello people,

My mate bought himself this lovely Alor Blue Leon FR a couple of months ago and had the dealership apply the Autoglym Lifeshine protection package to it.

He asked if I could give it a quick tidy up today and I was more than happy to oblige...

A few before shots;










The wheels were particularly dirty but more on those later...























































Lovely looking car (even when dirty)










Cleaned the alloys using AF Imperial diluted 1:10. The wheels came up great and were the easiest wheels to clean ever due to the protection that was on them



















Snow foam applied (Angelwax FastFoam) and usual vents, sills, etc cleaned with AF Hog Hair Brushes










Car was then cleaned using 2BM and gtechniq G-wash










I then applied the last of my Gyeon Wetcoat on top of the Lifeshine and dried using Sidekick...took no time at all! Love Wetcoat! Results below



























































































There's no harsher mistress than the sun when it comes to swirls and scratches and there were some sadly. I'm looking forward to getting this beaut back over the next few months for some machine polishing 

I hope you enjoyed viewing/reading as much as I did working on it, stunning car and stunning colour! I was also very impressed with the Autoglym LifeShine, especially on the wheels (beading was great) but I'm not sure it'll last much longer than a few months.

Cheers
V3

***edit***

Found a nice part of the world to take some nice sunset shots...


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice:thumb:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice shine, shame it looks so bland ibiza front end, a3 back end


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks good. Lovely colour.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Think that is a great looking car, interesting to see what the Lifeshine is doing for the protection side of things too.

In any case, nice spruce up you gave it, looking very fresh :thumb:


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Lovely work


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

nice job, looks good:thumb:


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

thanks for the comments guys...added some sunset shots


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Stunning. Love the colour! :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

that looks a nice car and love the headlights looks like it has come up a treat and also love that colour


----------



## TSL 333 (Mar 22, 2009)

Excellent job! I hope Scott is paying you for it! Superb work. If you don't mind me saying though, i always give the exhaust tips a wee polish. A twin exit exhaust with new diffuser would look good on this car.......


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

nice car and great work, but i have a big hate for this colour for some reason. seen one yesterday at seat dealer and didnt like one bit.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

TSL 333 said:


> Excellent job! I hope Scott is paying you for it! Superb work. If you don't mind me saying though, i always give the exhaust tips a wee polish. A twin exit exhaust with new diffuser would look good on this car.......


Hahaha nah...I'll just add it to the never ending list of favours he owes me lol

Yeah, he gave the exhaust a polish himself this morning but I'm gonna invest in a powerball/powercone soon to get it done right :thumb:


----------

